# DIY Animatronics



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

I just read Halstaff's great article on 3-axis animation in the August 2015 Servo Magazine (I'm a little behind...) It was quite timely as I was recently reviewing the Halloween2go videos on their design. Halstaff, do you have any video on your acrobotics design in action? It looks great. 

By the way, Halstaff's articles alone are well worth the Servo magazine subscription fee...


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words. I'm happy to hear you enjoy the articles.
I don't have a video yet as I was trying to decide which mask was going on it. I think I've made up my mind so I'll be adding the foam to bulk it out and allow me to attach it. We'll be doing a video once that step is completed.
Here are a couple of pictures of the mechanism.


----------



## jahip (Apr 4, 2015)

Halstaff you are the bomb! You and the stuff you do inspire me, to get stuff done.


----------

